# Need bottom bracket help for Allez DSW sprint frameset



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a 2016 Allez (Gold & Red) frameset but lost the provided BB that came with the bike. I was told I'm better off using Wheels MFG PF30 (link below) to Shimano Bottom Bracket instead. I will be using a Dura Ace 9000 crankset. Can someone tell me a bit more?

Thanks!

Wheels Mfg PF30 to Shimano Bottom Bracket with ABEC-3 Bearings | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Aeolite said:


> I have a 2016 Allez (Gold & Red) frameset but lost the provided BB that came with the bike. I was told I'm better off using Wheels MFG PF30 (link below) to Shimano Bottom Bracket instead. I will be using a Dura Ace 9000 crankset. Can someone tell me a bit more?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wheels Mfg PF30 to Shimano Bottom Bracket with ABEC-3 Bearings | Competitive Cyclist


The provided bottom bracket for Shimano is simply a set of spacers that utilize the stock bearings in the stock location to use Shimano cranks. The wheels manufacturing kit is a full bottom bracket kit. I've heard decent reviews.

I'm using a Praxis conversion on my non-sprint Allez and I've been happy for 2.5 years and more than 10,000 miles.


----------



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

I ended up ordering a Wheels Manufacturing BB30 outboard angular contact BB for Shimano 24mm cranks. Thanks for the input.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Aeolite said:


> I ended up ordering a Wheels Manufacturing BB30 outboard angular contact BB for Shimano 24mm cranks. Thanks for the input.


Cool.. post up some pics when it is built. Love the Allez Sprint.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Aerolite,
I presume...or hope you did some research and you ordered the right BB. For 2016, you are probably good with BB30 Wheel Mfg conversion sleeve to mount your Shimano cranks as likely your Allez frame for 2016 is not Spesh's narrow PF30 frame which they discontinued...but always best to confirm.

Lets say you have BB30. Your choice of Whl Mfg conversion BB comes down to cost. There are 10's of thousands BB30 bikes running down the road with stock BB30 bearings that are inexpensive...using spacer reducers...btw also sold by Whl Mfg...and they can be reliable and quiet provided BB30 bearings are loctited in place and Shimano crank preload is properly adjusted. Btw, too much Shimano crank preload can kill BB30 bearings prematurely and too loose bearings can rattle a bit.

So basically you chose a simple but much more costly solution to mount your Shimano crank on your BB30 Allez. Me? I would have run stock BB30 bearings + spacers. I love Shimano cranks btw..probably my favorite overall...but on a BB30 bike, I would seek a BB30 crank as well and no conversion parts.


----------

